# dealing with a complete mad man



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I like Oak Park, except it's too close to the city for me now a days.

I still head there often to go to Aqui Mi Tierra between 25th and 26th street on Kedzie. I never checked out there new location on Harlem and Cermak Road yet, but if the Salsa is the same, I am willing to got here also.

Also, I grew up in Little Village neighborhood on 24th and Trumbull and still enjoy going to Trohas Shrimp on 26th street and Home Run Inn on 31st.

Next time I am heading down there, I will get ahold of you if you want.

Ed


----------



## ultimatetouch (May 27, 2006)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I like Oak Park, except it's too close to the city for me now a days.
> 
> I still head there often to go to Aqui Mi Tierra between 25th and 26th street on Kedzie. I never checked out there new location on Harlem and Cermak Road yet, but if the Salsa is the same, I am willing to got here also.
> 
> ...



Im famaliar with those restaurants and areas. Sure get a hold of me. Pm me and Ill give you my cell phone. I still love the city thats why I decided on oak park because its close enough yet it still has a suburban atmosphere for kids.


----------



## DanTheMan9727 (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't think you have anyting to worry about... obviously this guy is completely wrong. I would definately be interested to know what an attorney has to say.


----------



## ultimatetouch (May 27, 2006)

Updated situation: subcontractor is suing me for 5,000 bucks.

An attorny said I should counter sue him weather I want to or not as a defensive move. He said that would push the case into next year and we will deal with it then. He also told me to send him a check for 950 for processing paperwork costs and attornys fees. 

The money adds up quick. The lawyer wants to go for the guys neck but of course he does on my dime.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

ultimatetouch said:


> Updated situation: subcontractor is suing me for 5,000 bucks.
> 
> An attorny said I should counter sue him weather I want to or not as a defensive move. He said that would push the case into next year and we will deal with it then. He also told me to send him a check for 950 for processing paperwork costs and attornys fees.
> 
> The money adds up quick. The lawyer wants to go for the guys neck but of course he does on my dime.


Did you follow any of the procedures mentioned previously to enforce him to make good his work?

You still can, but now you still will have to file a counter-claim against him for the financial problems he has caused you and the additional costs to rectify the situation.

I would still file a police report about his previous threats too, so you can have that substantiation in court, as well as informing your attorney about this discussion thread.

Is your attorney familiar with construction disputes? If not, you will be paying for a lot of research time on your dime.

Ed


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Good advice from Ed as usual. The more documentation the better on your part. From your description he did not perform to specs and you have a basis for a counterclaim. I would invest the $950 to get going. You are protecting your name and rep as well here.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Take lots of pics.

Get an inspection.

Call your lawyer.


P.s. Why does a film camera matter vs a digital?

In regards to nut bags knowing where you live. If they know your name and have $10 anyone can know where you live. Part oft he reason I havea n office though BTW. I don't want anyone, including subs and customers, coming to my house un-announced even if they are dropping off a bag of money.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Grumpy said:


> P.s. Why does a film camera matter vs a digital?


 
A film camera picture is much harder to manipulate than digital. I can make a digital picture look like anything I want given enough time. A film picture requires a lot more equipment and is harder to manipulate.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Leo G said:


> A film camera picture is much harder to manipulate than digital. I can make a digital picture look like anything I want given enough time. A film picture requires a lot more equipment and is harder to manipulate.


I can take a picture on a digital camera make it look like anything then send it to any film printing place who will print it on regular photo paper and nobody would know the difference that it wasn't taken on a film camera.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> I can take a picture on a digital camera make it look like anything then send it to any film printing place who will print it on regular photo paper and nobody would know the difference that it wasn't taken on a film camera.



Ah yes, but you cannot produce the untouched negative now can you?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

----


----------

